# Service und Support > Testforum >  Umlauttest nach Wartung

## Holger

ÖÄÜöäüß ÖÄÜöäüß ÖÄÜöäüß

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Holger,

danke für das reibungslose Umstellen des Forums auf den neuen Server!

Ralf

----------


## Holger

Danke für die Blumen, Ralf.

Die Augenringe sind zwar tief, aber das Ergebnis freut mich auch  :Blinzeln: 

vg Holger

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Holgi,
ist insgesamt incl. Forum "so far" gut bist bestens gelaufen. Wenn noch der Rest morgen früh läuft "bin ich ziemlich sicher" dann auf die nächsten 12 Jahre ......

----------

